# Anyone know what these are or what they may be worth?



## realg7 (Sep 24, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 24, 2016)

The Remington is dated 1907

The Modelo Argentino is 1909

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks like they're bayonets. Can't advise on value. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes, they are bayonets!


----------



## realg7 (Sep 24, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Looks like they're bayonets. Can't advise on value.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Ww1 or ww2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 24, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Ww1 or ww2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk





realg7 said:


> The Remington is dated 1907
> 
> The Modelo Argentino is 1909
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Well what do you think?


----------



## realg7 (Sep 24, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Well what do you think?


My history is bad and I am Google impaired. But I'd guess WW2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 24, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Ww1 or ww2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Well, if they carry manufacture dates before 1912... WWI is kind of a given. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 24, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> Well, if they carry manufacture dates before 1912... WWI is kind of a given.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank u Jesus! An answer. Thank you sir. And yes I am a "lazy moron"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 24, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Thank u Jesus! An answer. Thank you sir. And yes I am a "lazy moron"



Recognizing a problem is good. Doing something about it is better.

How can anyone not know when WWI and WWII were????


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 24, 2016)

Dirty Dog said:


> Recognizing a problem is good. Doing something about it is better.
> 
> How can anyone not know when WWI and WWII were????


Hey, at least he didn't guess Civil War or Iraq War. He was within the right century


----------



## Danny T (Sep 24, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Ww1 or ww2


WWI July 28, 1914 to November 11, 1918 
WWII 1 September 1939 to May 8, 1945 V-E Day and August 14, 1945 V-J Day


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2016)

It's one hundred years since the first World War and battles like the Somme, Vimy, Ypres and Verdun where hundreds of thousands soldiers were killed, to not know that or the horrors of the trenches, the gassing and the terror of those 'shot at dawn' is somewhat disgraceful rather than lazy. The total casualty list for the First World War was *37 million people. Of those that came back 21 million were injured many horrendously after being gassed,  shelled and shelled, many had PTSD as well. *Others just never came home, their bodies buried where they fell and some have only just been found and reburied with full military honours.
if you can't imagine those numbers this is a commemoration of just the British and Commonwealth dead, each one represented by a poppy.
Ceramic Poppies - Poppy Installation | Tower Of London | Historic Royal Palaces

You may think the First World War is 'just' history, but it has affected everyone of our lives now for so many reasons.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> It's one hundred years since the first World War and battles like the Somme, Vimy, Ypres and Verdun where hundreds of thousands soldiers were killed, to not know that or the horrors of the trenches, the gassing and the terror of those 'shot at dawn' is somewhat disgraceful rather than lazy. The total casualty list for the First World War was *37 million people. Of those that came back 21 million were injured many horrendously after being gassed,  shelled and shelled, many had PTSD as well. *Others just never came home, their bodies buried where they fell and some have only just been found and reburied with full military honours.
> if you can't imagine those numbers this is a commemoration of just the British and Commonwealth dead, each one represented by a poppy.
> Ceramic Poppies - Poppy Installation | Tower Of London | Historic Royal Palaces
> 
> You may think the First World War is 'just' history, but it has affected everyone of our lives now for so many reasons.


I too am a veteran. I was just kidding.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

realg7 said:


> My history is bad and I am Google impaired. But I'd guess WW2
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


My Google isn't broke and I was just messing with you guys....geez. they told me I wasn't allowed to ask for Value so I figured I'd have a little bit of fun LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jks9199 said:


> Well, if they carry manufacture dates before 1912... WWI is kind of a given.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Dirty Dog said:


> Recognizing a problem is good. Doing something about it is better.
> 
> How can anyone not know when WWI and WWII were????





Tony Dismukes said:


> Hey, at least he didn't guess Civil War or Iraq War. He was within the right century





Tez3 said:


> It's one hundred years since the first World War and battles like the Somme, Vimy, Ypres and Verdun where hundreds of thousands soldiers were killed, to not know that or the horrors of the trenches, the gassing and the terror of those 'shot at dawn' is somewhat disgraceful rather than lazy. The total casualty list for the First World War was *37 million people. Of those that came back 21 million were injured many horrendously after being gassed,  shelled and shelled, many had PTSD as well. *Others just never came home, their bodies buried where they fell and some have only just been found and reburied with full military honours.
> if you can't imagine those numbers this is a commemoration of just the British and Commonwealth dead, each one represented by a poppy.
> Ceramic Poppies - Poppy Installation | Tower Of London | Historic Royal Palaces
> 
> You may think the First World War is 'just' history, but it has affected everyone of our lives now for so many reasons.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm not offended, it's actually sad that you think such things are for 'kidding' which quite honestly I don't think you were.
Oh and my other half looked at those bayonets, said they are ten a penny.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2016)

realg7 said:


> My Google isn't broke and I was just messing with you guys....geez. they told me I wasn't allowed to ask for Value so I figured I'd have a little bit of fun LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were just kidding about which war you were asking about? The thank you jesus reply makes me feel like you were just saving face,,,
Either way, I personally don't know the price of any of them. If you find out from a pawn shop near you though, and post a reasonable price on here, some people (including me) may be willing to barter with you. I seriously hope you know ww2 was NOT before 1912 though...


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> You were just kidding about which war you were asking about? The thank you jesus reply makes me feel like you were just saving face,,,
> Either way, I personally don't know the price of any of them. If you find out from a pawn shop near you though, and post a reasonable price on here, some people (including me) may be willing to barter with you. I seriously hope you know ww2 was NOT before 1912 though...


Without using Google can you tell me where Captain James Cook died?
Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> You were just kidding about which war you were asking about? The thank you jesus reply makes me feel like you were just saving face,,,
> Either way, I personally don't know the price of any of them. If you find out from a pawn shop near you though, and post a reasonable price on here, some people (including me) may be willing to barter with you. I seriously hope you know ww2 was NOT before 1912 though...


World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I'm not offended, it's actually sad that you think such things are for 'kidding' which quite honestly I don't think you were.
> Oh and my other half looked at those bayonets, said they are ten a penny.


One tenth of a penny...SOLD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 25, 2016)

realg7 said:


> Without using Google can you tell me where Captain James Cook died?
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I dont understand what you are asking...Without using google, Im fairly certain he died in Hawaii or the Philippines, but I can;t guarantee which. Why is that important?


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I dont understand what you are asking...Without using google, Im fairly certain he died in Hawaii or the Philippines, but I can;t guarantee which. Why is that important?


It's not. I'm just saying not everyone is a history buff. So expecting everyone to know World history may not be a realistic expectation. 

He died in Kealakekua Bay on The Big Island. I know that because I was taught Hawaiian History in Hawaii and I grew up in the worst school system in the U.S. Which didn't teach World history unfortunately. So you're right I was trying to save face because I was embarrassed that I did not know that, both you and Tez are correct. 

And I was in the military for 4 years and deployed to the Korengal Valley and watched people die so we could build roads.... But you know, they never once spoke to us about WW1 in the military, Vietnam sure, but not WW1. So I apologize for lying about it, but as a veteran with PTSD I understand your point, but not everyone is as formally educated as you all.

I went from a fighter, to a soldier, to a survivor, to a father and finally a student, soon to be a teacher, but I never had the time or luxury to be properly educated on those Wars! 

What you perceive to be the norm may not be the norm for some. Yes I'm embarrassed about my lack of knowledge.....

Guilty as charged.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2016)

World War One and World War Two are such enormous events which changed the world that really not knowing is amazing and sadly not teaching about them seems to be becoming more common so you aren't alone.
 Most military have events which commemorate battles and those that were lost in these wars. Military training and the way wars were fought were changed by the First World War, foreign polices were defined by them as were policies in Germany which lead to the Second World War. These two wars are such history defining events that films and television dramas are still made about them, there are also dozens of documentaries about varying aspects of these wars.
It's never too late to catch up, learning stuff keeps the brain from getting old, ( or in my case older lol) I worry about Alzheimers so  I devour learning anything like mad. Sadly anything mathematical still passes me by, I was taught well as a child but cannot do anything to do with numbers, I'm stuck without a calculator. The days here pre decimal money was a nightmare! 

All my martial arts students have done a few tours in Afghan, two didn't come back. I'm no stranger to the place either.

Incidentally, James Cook was born not far from where I live and he moved as a child to even closer at Great Ayton.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> World War One and World War Two are such enormous events which changed the world that really not knowing is amazing and sadly not teaching about them seems to be becoming more common so you aren't alone.
> Most military have events which commemorate battles and those that were lost in these wars. Military training and the way wars were fought were changed by the First World War, foreign polices were defined by them as were policies in Germany which lead to the Second World War. These two wars are such history defining events that films and television dramas are still made about them, there are also dozens of documentaries about varying aspects of these wars.
> It's never too late to catch up, learning stuff keeps the brain from getting old, ( or in my case older lol) I worry about Alzheimers so  I devour learning anything like mad. Sadly anything mathematical still passes me by, I was taught well as a child but cannot do anything to do with numbers, I'm stuck without a calculator. The days here pre decimal money was a nightmare!
> 
> ...


Right now I'm reading EVERYTHING  by Thich Nhat Hanh 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiki (Sep 25, 2016)

Generally bayonets don't go for a lot on the antiques market.  They get sold in batches for that reason.
Those look to be in really good shape though.


----------

